# Our own RGD MIKE called out by G4.



## TheBotquax (Mar 27, 2012)

Derpin' around on reddit I came across this video and I am completely at a loss for words. The fact that any normal human being, let alone a "mother" could walk up to an aspiring musician and say this right to their face is appalling. Instead of going out and partying/doing drugs like a fair amount of 17 year olds, this dude decided to dedicate his life to developing a REAL talent and appreciation of art, and THIS is how his mother thanks him for that. For me, the absolute worst part is the fact that he has no answers or explanation for why he plays guitar so much, he just takes the bullshit that his mother is spewing at him without stooping down to her level (I would have flipped a shit if my parents did ANYTHING like this to me, but thankfully, they are 100% supportive of my endeavors). 

I've heard that the maker of this video posts here so, if you do happen to come across this; 

*Never stop making music because of what others think about you. If anyone ever tells you that you are wasting your time or "not contributing to society", rest assured knowing that they are in the small minority that has never experienced music as an art form capable of completely changing human emotions and outlook.*

AMEN. 



P.S.(Crank that engl up to 10, if only to piss off your mom!!!)


----------



## Into Obsidian (Mar 28, 2012)

Wheres Twisted Sister when you need them?!


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Mar 28, 2012)

That time of the month for her, eh?

Uber bitch mode, engage!


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 28, 2012)

i feel bad for him, but he must continue playing and doing what he wants to do


----------



## ibanezcollector (Mar 28, 2012)

to play devils advocate there is always two sides to the story. 

I kinda see what she is saying, if he does nothing but sit there all day, yeah he might become incredible at guitar but if hes not using it to his advantage ie playing out, making money, becoming a part of social people then she has a point.

Does he sit there and crank his ENGL in her house all day long that would even drive me nuts and I play guitar.

Does he work? does he listen to her? He is living in her house and looks young she mentions school so im assuming hes a college student.


There is always another side of the story. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 28, 2012)

He originally posted that on this forum I believe, which obviously means he posts on this forum. You can probably find his thread about this via the search function.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh shit, apparently she locked his electric guitars up in a storage room somewhere.



"Hai, you a good musician? You won't be needing those anymore."


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 28, 2012)

Some people are the same with video games.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 28, 2012)

The guy himself made a full thread about it:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/164233-what-music-worth.html


----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, I was just about to say the uploader of the video is a member here


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow. I missed this video the first time around. Dudes mom is a bitch. This video would have been epic if dude busted into a killer solo in the middle of the ladies rant.


----------



## decypher (Mar 28, 2012)

lol


----------



## Winspear (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah I saw all the threads related to this and the situation is utterly disgusting.



djpharoah said:


> Some people are the same with video games.



Totally - I was myself for 6 years.
I think there's a difference though. A musician creates something real, to share with others and benefit themselves emotionally. A game is still real of course, but at the end of the day those numbers on the screen are gone and you have achieved nothing. 

On a casual level, yes, gaming is a totally valid form of entertainment, just like consuming any other artform. More engaging, even. 

On an extreme level, I'd see nothing negative about a musician who enjoys playing all day to achieve their goals and better themselves as a person. That dedication is a great thing.
However, I could usually assume some things about the mentality of an extreme gamer. I think most people who have been there and can look back on it and realise that they weren't truly happy. Realise it was an addiction rather than an enjoyment - they felt they were benefiting emotionally but they really weren't. Either that or they knew that all along, but were too lazy and depressed to do anything about it.
Whilst I enjoyed every spare hour spent infront of a screen for 6 years at the time and was not at all depressed - Jesus do I regret it when I think of where I could be now if it were my guitar in my hands rather than a mouse. I think everyone who has been there feels the same in some way.




ibanezcollector said:


> to play devils advocate there is always two sides to the story.
> 
> I kinda see what she is saying, if he does nothing but sit there all day, yeah he might become incredible at guitar but if hes not using it to his advantage ie playing out, making money, becoming a part of social people then she has a point.
> 
> ...



Absolutely - but I think you can tell from her attitude here and the fact that his guitars - his identity - have been locked away from him, that he is not to blame here and the woman has not a clue what she is causing. 



TheBotquax said:


> *If anyone ever tells you that you are wasting your time or "not contributing to society", rest assured knowing that they are in the small minority that has never experienced music as an art form capable of completely changing human emotions and outlook.*



This is clearly true. This is the somewhat justified reaction that I would expect from the mother of an extreme gamer or general couch potato. She is unable to see the emotional difference that I wrote about above. 
She asks in what way he is contributing to society. If she understood what feelings music can create, she would understand that satisfying yourself emotionally and being dedicated towards a creative goal is _far_, _far_ more important than 'contributing to society'.


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 28, 2012)

TheBotquax said:


> Never stop making music because of what others think about you. If anyone ever tells you that you are wasting your time or "not contributing to society", rest assured knowing that they are in the small minority that has never experienced music as an art form capable of completely changing human emotions and outlook.



You summed it up. It still pisses me off watching this though. Half the time I am that guy, in high school and practicing guitar/writing music 2-3 hours a day. Good thing my parents completely support me though. I would've gone apeshit on my parent(s) if they did that to me.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 28, 2012)

ibanezcollector said:


> to play devils advocate there is always two sides to the story.
> 
> I kinda see what she is saying, if he does nothing but sit there all day, yeah he might become incredible at guitar but if hes not using it to his advantage ie playing out, making money, becoming a part of social people then she has a point.
> 
> ...



When the vid maker had previously posted, I had asked if the various charges she made were true or not. I never got a response.



Explorer said:


> I understand that she shouldn't have judged the OP for the two days after returning from Michigan. Is it possible that there is a much longer period of staying cooped up in that room which is being glossed over?
> 
> Obviously I don't know the OP, but there were a few accusations in that vid, the verity of which I'm curious about.
> 
> ...



I have to admit, I'm still kind of curious as to whether or not this stuff was true.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 28, 2012)

^ does it matter how much time he's spending? He replied with himself getting good results at school. If my son was bumming around and going no where I'd be pissed, but it he's playing guitar all day and getting good grades, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 28, 2012)

Fiction said:


> ^ does it matter how much time he's spending?



Given how he posted a vid about how his mom made unreasonable accusations, then yes, the truthfulness of those accusations does matter. 

Someone just making up a bunch of stuff is one thing. It's quite another if someone is actually bringing up legitimate, truthful points, and then someone says that that person is lying to discredit that person and to gain sympathy for themselves.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 28, 2012)

"The mentality of your generation, just boggles my mind."

hahahahhahahhhaahaha
fucking old crazy people man.
One minute they're 20 and want to change the world.
The next minute they're 50 and hate everyone.
kill people burn shit fuck school


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 28, 2012)

Made this way back when the video was posted for the first time.







In all actuality though, I felt very sorry for him. I can see how some can't appreciate a love for music, but your parents? Aren't they supposed to support EVERY positive thing you do? I can't remember if he said there were underlying issues, but I can only take that video at face value. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Enselmis (Mar 28, 2012)

ROAR said:


> "The mentality of your generation, just boggles my mind."
> 
> hahahahhahahhhaahaha
> fucking old crazy people man.
> ...



Cause that's totally the attitude that will make people think better of pursuing music.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 28, 2012)

OK I'm going to be on the receiving end of some hateful comments here but...

Do we really understand the entire situation? Maybe his mom is right, maybe he is spending a little too much time playing guitar! My parents were like that when I was starting out (although nowhere as severe as how this dude's mom is) but now they completely support me because a) I got my university degree b) I got a good job

Maybe he is missing out on life because of playing too much?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 28, 2012)

He mentioned that at the time he had a 4.0 GPA and he was going for an electrical degree. His mom couldn't even see the connection between that and amps. Really sad, really. I hope he gets out of that living situation as soon as possible.


----------



## fps (Mar 28, 2012)

The amount of time I spent playing guitar has definitely come at a cost to my social development, even though I started playing late, at 17. My parents however were very supportive of me playing because I have a talent for it and they could see it made me happy, after a fashion, and that was important because I'd been very unhappy for a number of years. Every night at 11pm those first coupla years my mum would knock on my door, just next to their room, and say "we're going to sleep now if you wouldn't mind turning it down a bit", and I would sulk and make some snide remark, and she would say good night and make me a cup of tea in the morning. I guess you need that when you're a teenager, adults forget how unlike anything else that time of your life is once they're marched their road for a while. I was very lucky in that regard.

This woman needs to support the things her kid can do and wants to do, not tear down one of the pillars of a burgeoning person like that. Unfortunately being an adult, being a parent, does not make you wise, does not make you intelligent, does not make you a "good" person or parent. 

In her own way she's just worried that her child isn't going to develop the skills he'll need when he's out on his own, and her point about how he would think her crazy if she just blasted country music all day was a HIT. But I think she's conveying the message, maybe inadvertently, that the skills he HAS developed are useless, and that's a real shame. 

Plus anyone who uses the phrases "playing on their computers" or "the mentality of your generation" is probably in need of a break, if they're down to such lazy generalisations.


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy shit! What kind of parent is that?

When I started out with music/guitar (I was like 16 I think, im 21 now) I was an insecure person, and if my partents said something like that about my music I might have just quit it for good.

Makes me wonder how many bad parents have stopped their kids from pursuing what they like.


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 28, 2012)

That woman is a bitch. But unfortunately this is what us musicians must face on a daily basis until we meet success. I cant tell you how many people have tried to "explain" to me that music is a hobby. These days if someone crosses that bridge with me they will not come back from it. I have very little tolerance for it. I cant wait for the day when i make it big or this guy makes it big and these people are all forced to suck a dick (so to speak )


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Mar 28, 2012)

She's a failure of a mother. I mean saying to your child that he's a worthless being. Seriously ?

And who said that you had to be useful to the society ? I know that you have to if you want to have a decent life but she said that like if it was an end and not a mean.

And go suffer in hell for spitting on guitar playing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

I feel for this guy. Few things feel worse than someone like a parent criticizing to such extents the things you have a true passion for. As long as he's doing well in school and leading a decent social life, then all is fine.

Then again, his mom might not be entirely wrong if he really isn't doing anything else but playing guitar and being in front of a computer all day (even if insulting him isn't the way to let him know she's unhappy with his actions).

One needs to contribute if one wants to be in good standing with the rest of society. He can't just sit there doing nothing and expect others to "understand" him. I'm not saying he's not doing anything, but, since I don't know what he IS doing, then I might as well look at it from both points of view. He doesn't need to be out of the house all the time, or have a bazillion friends and be the most popular guy in town, but moderating and balancing between practice time and socializing is key.

That's how I see it, at least, without having any more inside information on his and his family's situation.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 28, 2012)

Who bought him the amp?


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2012)

PIHB


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 28, 2012)

My Mother was and is the same way and always will be. Even now as a grown man when I am staying in town I choose to pay extra for a Hotel rather than staying at my parent's house because no matter how successfull I become she will always put me down.
Some Mother's are just like this by nature...I think it is truly an illness and definately a side effect from having a very low IQ.

My Mother always wanted me to be a Doctor...I come home to visit my parents and tell my Mother about a movie I will have a part in and still...I am wasting my time trying to be an actor. I may not have been in any oscar nominated movies but Hell I am doing theater which I love and get plenty of recognition and compliments from people who have seen some of my acting...that is all I need...I can get all my frustrations out on stage...it is a beautiful thing.

Still I come across a good deal of money...still I am a waste of life because I am not a fucking Doctor.

I understand that this person in the video is a member on this forum?
You are going to have to learn to just ignore her and deal with it because trust me from what I have seen...like my Mother she has a low IQ that will never catch up to yours so if you cannot handle it do like I did and get the Hell out of the house whatever that takes or just keep ignoring her and lock your door with a fucking deadbolt.
Asking people to feel sorry for you is not going to help...this is a point in your life where you grow up and mature into the man you know you are...and nothing...I mean nothing can bring you down from knowing who you are and what you love in life.
I fucking hate all these people with such low IQ's they cannot even understand anything and just go along watching the fucking show Oprah or Dr. Phil and believe everything these stupid shows are about. 

Words cannot say what I am trying to get out here it's just such a shitty world where life and everything revolves around how "successful" a person is just because congratulations they managed to get a stupid fucking job working behind a desk. I got my college degree...I don't even use it. 
Again I decided to do whatever makes me happy as far as my finances I know how to manage those. I would tell you "Hey fuck that bitch ass mom of yours"...but just realize how low her IQ level is...she...like my Mother...is living in a completely different world where her own happiness is decided by others...imagine not even knowing how to choose what makes you happy and having someone you think is such a good person choose it for you. 

When comparing our lives to the whole Universe I mean our tiny little existence we experience on Earth is pathetic. We are smaller than an ant during after birth...life is too damn short so do what makes ya happy.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 28, 2012)

slapnutz said:


> Who bought him the amp?



He (claims) he bought it for himself, check the actual thread he made almost a year ago. There is a link in this thread


----------



## Mazzy (Mar 28, 2012)

He's probably heard it before, that's why he takes it so nonchalantly. I would flip shit if my mother spoke to me like that, but she's a recovered retro-hippie, and my stepfather played in funk bands back in the day as a bassist, so she's very open to art. I've had buddies when I was younger that had similar derision from parents, even in front of their friends and bandmates, but I've known any of them to be too bothered and chalk it up as typical bitchy parent behavior. That woman definitely deserved a good slapping though, IMO.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 28, 2012)

She sounds really sad and has some serious issues.


----------



## fps (Mar 28, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> That woman is a bitch. But unfortunately this is what us musicians must face on a daily basis until we meet success. I cant tell you how many people have tried to "explain" to me that music is a hobby. These days if someone crosses that bridge with me they will not come back from it. I have very little tolerance for it. I cant wait for the day when i make it big or this guy makes it big and these people are all forced to suck a dick (so to speak )



If only it were *until* and not *if*. The staggeringly, staggeringly low success rate in becoming a professional musician at all, let alone making it your living (or teaching, or producing or...) for the 40 plus years you'll be working, is one reason why a lot of kids are discouraged from it by their parents. They care, and they don't want to see their children put all their eggs in one basket on a pencil-thin branch atop the tallest spindliest tree in a hurricane. 

This woman though, the things she's saying, she's going about things the wrong way totally, and she has that old person take on the world, young people going to hell, luddite approach to new technology etc. and that could definitely be damaging, kudos to the guy for shrugging it off. And as someone else said, who bought the amp? haha.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keep an eye on this guy and send him words of encouragement and support. Lord knows he's not getting it at home. I watched his other videos and he's pretty good. His mother is disturbing and extremely stupid. I was going to say ignorant, but no, she is just freaking stupid.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, what a cunt. If anyone talked to me like that about my hobbies, I'd want to smack them in the mouth. 

I guess I'm just very lucky that my parents are supportive of my playing.


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 28, 2012)

Through the years I've met a great deal of parents like this. I think, for the most part, they just want to live vicariously through their children to correct all the things they failed at or never had the courage to go do themselves. Their low self esteem/self-loathing translates to the behavior you see in that video. There's nothing like a bit of self loathing overflowing on camera to make you appreciate not having to deal with that as a kid.

If anything, it good preparation for when this kid is out on his own. He'll be used to dealing with assholes and have a much thicker skin than most, hopefully.

Best of luck to you, wherever you are now.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

As you all recall (and one thread was just recently closed for a repost), RGD MIKE (a user on here) created a video on Youtube called "What Music Is Worth, According To My Mom"

Kevin Periera from G4TV's Attack of The Show has called Mike out on Reddit, saying he wants to fly him out to LA to play live on AOTS, but nobody can get ahold of him.

kpereira comments on As a teen musician, this disgusts me. I hope others feel the same.

If any of you know how to get in touch with Mike, it would be appreciated if you'd let him know! Just forwarding from Reddit!


----------



## lemeker (Mar 28, 2012)

My dad bought me my first Ibby at 14 (35 now), I find that video absolutely unreal, the fact a parent wont support their child in a meaningful and fulfilling endeavor.

I too feel really bad for this kid, he shouldn't have to put up with this......his mom's nothing more than a mindless neanderthal with no soul, and a horribly big mouth. Even if he DOES sit in the house all day at least hes not robbing, stealing, and other nefarious things like that. 

to the kid in the video if you ever read this.........don't give up, keep plugging away at what you want to do, if its music DO IT.....

on a lighter note, if I had that Engl, I wouldn't leave my house either....fuck what my mom said...., that amps louder than she can scream by far....


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy crap, that's awesome.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Holy crap, that's awesome.



Very awesome. A great chance for a guy that really deserves it after what he's going through musical-wise. If only Kevin could get in touch with him, could start his career.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

Knew this would happen as soon as it hit Reddit. 

My friend messaged me on Facebook to have me watch this. He's the guy who is always like, "saw this on Reddit a week ago." I was like... SAW THIS MONTHS AGO.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 28, 2012)

hope he's ok


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

His rancid succubus of a mother probably removed his soul.


----------



## Necris (Mar 28, 2012)

Hellbound said:


> *long post*



You seem to believe that a higher IQ would make a person less apt to be a jackass, I can tell you from personal experience it does not.


Everything that can be said about this video has been said in the other 2 (or more) threads there have been on it.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

The Armada said:


> His rancid succubus of a mother probably removed his soul.



This. That video was just putrid to watch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Something tells me this will be like the beginning of the first Harry Potter book.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

lol, Periera's kind of lanky to be Hagrid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

wayward said:


> lol, Periera's kind of lanky to be Hagrid.




"Yer a musician, Mike."


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't laughed like this in a while. ^^^^


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

If Mike doesn't hit on that cute blonde I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 28, 2012)

it's funny how people think music is a waist of time. I'd rather be addicted to guitar than anything else, with the things kids are doing these days, parents should feel pretty happy their kids are addicted to music. Honestly, I have nothing to say to that woman, but I Mike is a true inspiration. Taking shit like that and still playing, WOW. I'm thankful to have parents who undersand the virtues of music. Mike, you fucking rule !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, he has a Skype account. Anyone have him added so they can try to get a hold of him?


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

The singer from his band posted on Reddit in the comments, apparently Mike now knows.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> The singer from his band posted on Reddit in the comments, apparently Mike now knows.



This has completed my day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

If this does come to fruition, I'm going to be SO upset that I have DirecTv. Gonna have to go to my friend's house and steal his TV since he has Dish. 

But still, its awesome what the power of the internet gives these days.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy shit, last night when I first saw that video it was at 40,000 views - now it's over 200,000!!

Hope Mike gets the chance to be on that show!!


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 28, 2012)

This might be an awesome idea but it might backfire and his mother might end up locking him in a dog cage or some weird shit. Given that video, she's obviously capable of anything considered to be insane.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> This might be an awesome idea but it might backfire and his mother might end up locking him in a dog cage or some weird shit. Given that video, she's obviously capable of anything considered to be insane.



That's the part where the internet revenge machine comes in.


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm honestly surprised she hasn't been trolled irl already. I mean 200k views? That's more than enough to enrage the interwebs.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 28, 2012)

SO HILARIOUS if we could get her reaction to the news of him being made this offer and getting a small bit of star treatment, being flown and all lol.
2great 4sure. I hope it goes down.

edit; they otta work in a sample of her nagging voice going off on one of her "this guitar playing is worthless, your life is worthless" rants.
kind of like Vai's- The Audiance Is Listening


----------



## synrgy (Mar 28, 2012)

I think a little piece of my soul just died while listening to that meaningless rant.

This is the kind of thing that makes me afraid to have kids. I don't want to get beaten up by all the responsibility, eventually forfeiting my soul and coming out the other side sounding like this woman does - completely and irreparably miserable.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 28, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> SO HILARIOUS if we could get her reaction to the news of him being made this offer and getting a small bit of star treatment, being flown and all lol.
> 2great 4sure. I hope it goes down.
> 
> edit; they otta work in a sample of her nagging voice going off on one of her "this guitar playing is worthless, your life is worthless" rants.
> kind of like Vai's- The Audiance Is Listening




Ha! I was thinking of that EXACT song when he was playing while she was bitching him out. Fuck I love that song!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

I want a web redemption on Tosh.0 with him and his mother.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 28, 2012)

Necris said:


> You seem to believe that a higher IQ would make a person less apt to be a jackass, I can tell you from personal experience it does not.
> 
> 
> Everything that can be said about this video has been said in the other 2 (or more) threads there have been on it.



By saying higher IQ I mean simply just having a more mature understanding for the world and how one should think (another words having a Higher IQ than others may have duh!) and I mean how can his Mother not understand that his passion for playing is what makes him happy ? So she comes off as having a low IQ or basically she is just fucking stupid. I would never give a fucked up lecture to my own son because he is "wasting his life" because he is doing something positive that makes him happy...I mean he could be out there partying and smoking crack be glad he is doing something creative.
If you feel my post is too long don't read it...this shit hits me deep as I can relate sorry for the long rant on it.
Having a higher IQ is not going to make a person necessarily a nicer person or just the opposite...that is completely a different topic all together that I was not trying to prove...although in this vid it is clear that his Mother is fucking stupid and needs a shotgun to the head.

As far as mentioning to me that all the information or whatever I posted can be found elsewhere on this forum...well congratulations on proving I am nothing special...I hope it feels good for you to point that out. I bet there is no better feeling in the world than pointing out the short comings of others is there. I'm not trying to come off like a know it all I am simply voicing my opinion...so fucking what if it has already been mentioned so I am not so special...I don't care again my rants can get long...only way to "silence" me will be to ban me.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I want a web redemption on Tosh.0 with him and his mother.



This.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2012)

for Mike...


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 28, 2012)

It's getting out there.

AND YOU THOUGHT YOUR MOM WAS NUTS | MetalSucks


----------



## Dan (Mar 28, 2012)

Mike, you're a saint for putting up with that. 

Mike's mum, if you ever get a chance to read this, learn to apreciate your sons talents, he has a gift and you should be proud that your son has that talent. Rather than hindering him.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 28, 2012)

ive seen a few posts on FB from bands already

strap yourselves in...


----------



## Necris (Mar 28, 2012)

Hellbound, you seem to have misunderstood my post. The reason I chose to replace your entire post with a simple thing that said *long post* was because I personally find it a pain to be reading through a thread and then see the same long post twice or more on the same page. I had no problem reading through it. 
The mention of the fact that this has been discussed in other threads and my opinion that most points that can be made about this video already have been in past threads wasn't meant as a jab at you or an attempt to silence you, it was meant as an unrelated statement.


----------



## Rock4ever (Mar 28, 2012)

This is how I see many american parents. More concerned about their kids getting the sweet job so they can leave the nest early rather than making sure they're on the path to doing something they'll spend their time and life enjoying.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad my parents are supportive of me. Guitar playing keeps me sane. It's exorcises negative emotions, and creating art is vital for a healthy mind in my opinion.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/192509-our-own-rgd-mike-called-out-g4.html

Guess it's already out there, and bigger than expected.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 28, 2012)

If my mom was saying things like that to me on a regular basis I would probably beat the shit out of her, no mother in her right mind could ever say something like that to their own son. 

That shit was possibly the cruelest, most cold thing I've ever heard a mother say to a son. I was fucking baffled that he just sat silent through all of it, If it was me I would've flipped out and starting throwing fists, I can't stand that kind of nonsensical idiocy. It makes my blood boil.

/rant


I really hope Mike hasn't gone psycho and stopped playing because of it, I noticed his videos starting becoming less frequent, and shorter, with lots of acoustic guitar videos, I'm hoping he didn't give it up because of that piece of trashes words.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

You just said you'd beat the shit out of your own mother.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 28, 2012)

The Armada said:


> You just said you'd beat the shit out of your own mother.


Stuff like that REALLY makes me mad, And I really do When a Mom treats their kid like shit, or a Boyfreind beats on there Girl, things like that. I tend to think very irrationally/violently. It makes my blood boil, literally. 

Although, I don't think I'd ever actually lay a hand on my mom, I've definitely thought about it once or twice, over stupid shit of course.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I really hope Mike hasn't gone psycho and stopped playing because of it, I noticed his videos starting becoming less frequent, and shorter, with lots of acoustic guitar videos, I'm hoping he didn't give it up because of that piece of trashes words.




His mother locked up all of his guitars except his acoustic in a storage container. All he has is his acoustic and his amp/rack gear.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 28, 2012)

wayward said:


> His mother locked up all of his guitars except his acoustic in a storage container. All he has is his acoustic and his amp/rack gear.


What a god damn fucking bitch, I'd go ape shit if I had to go through that, I don't see how he can deal with all that.


----------



## makeitreign (Mar 28, 2012)

wayward said:


> His mother locked up all of his guitars except his acoustic in a storage container. All he has is his acoustic and his amp/rack gear.



The violence thing no longer seems like an irrational choice.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I feel this could be very detrimental for mike unless it's handled very carefully. If done right it could be great for him though. I wish him all the best.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 28, 2012)

wayward said:


> His mother locked up all of his guitars except his acoustic in a storage container. All he has is his acoustic and his amp/rack gear.



GTFO.. Seriously?

There has to be some angle we're not getting here, right? Is he failing school, or been caught breaking any laws, or otherwise drawing ire for any reason other than the fact that music is what he's passionate about?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 28, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> The violence thing no longer seems like an irrational choice.


I was second guessing what I said after I posted it, but now I am not. The "woman" apparently has absolutely no grasp on reality or else she'd fucking realize that people make a fucking LIVING playing metal, regardless of it's degree of glamour.


Making music is one of the biggest contributions to society you can do, giving people entertainment, a release, or an experience through a song, an album, a DVD IS FUCKING MASSIVE. And I don't think playing a metal show infront of hundreds to tens of thousands counts as "Sitting in your room all day playing your guitar" 

She is clearly fucking secluded from reality and highly sheltered to have the mindset she does, and to say that her sons generation are the fucked ones, look in the fucking mirror you ignorant bitch. 



synrgy said:


> GTFO.. Seriously?
> 
> There has to be some angle we're not getting here, right? Is he failing school, or been caught breaking any laws, or otherwise drawing ire for any reason other than the fact that music is what he's passionate about?





steve1 said:


> I feel this could be very detrimental for mike unless it's handled very carefully. If done right it could be great for him though. I wish him all the best.



These are both really good points, I'm kinda flipping my shit too early on this I suppose, but I am pretty irrational and silly quite often. As I/We don't know the full story on it. but it does seem possible that it could be because of bad grades or something, I could understand that, Even I've got the "If you get bad grades I'll take your _____"

Oh well, I hope all this benefits Mike and not that seemingly wretched woman.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 28, 2012)

Mojo sent to Mike. My dad and his wife used to give me just as much shit (if not more) about how I'm wasting my life and that I'm gonna end up as a bum in the street and all this other crap because music is retarded.

Granted I haven't had much success in music yet, they learned that I have a true talent and that I will never give up on it. 

I think it's so badass that Mike managed to get a break like that though...


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

synrgy said:


> GTFO.. Seriously?
> 
> There has to be some angle we're not getting here, right? Is he failing school, or been caught breaking any laws, or otherwise drawing ire for any reason other than the fact that music is what he's passionate about?



He hasn't released anything but that. He said that he'd feel really awkward playing on AOTS because his mom locked up everything but his acoustic, and he hasn't played in a while. But he says he really wants to do it, more than anything.

But yes, his mom did in fact lock up all his electric guitars.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I was second guessing what I said after I posted it, but now I am not. The "woman" apparently has absolutely no grasp on reality or else she'd fucking realize that people make a fucking LIVING playing metal, regardless of it's degree of glamour.
> 
> 
> Making music is one of the biggest contributions to society you can do, giving people entertainment, a release, or an experience through a song, an album, a DVD IS FUCKING MASSIVE. And I don't think playing a metal show infront of hundreds to tens of thousands counts as "Sitting in your room all day playing your guitar"




This is the biggest argument to me. To me it just seems like she has no idea about the actual "music industry" when it comes to GUITAR PLAYING itself. And thinks that he's just going to turn out like the stereotypical drugged out rocker. Seems like she's going to a very large extent to try and keep her son from being what she THINKS is a "metalhead".

I think it's the pure definition of idiotic.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 28, 2012)

If anyone knows the family personally, I humbly suggest sharing this write up with them:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/83812-music.html


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)

synrgy said:


> If anyone knows the family personally, I humbly suggest sharing this write up with them:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/83812-music.html



Beat me to it.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 28, 2012)

wayward said:


> This is the biggest argument to me. To me it just seems like she has no idea about the actual "music industry" when it comes to GUITAR PLAYING itself. And thinks that he's just going to turn out like the stereotypical drugged out rocker. Seems like she's going to a very large extent to try and keep her son from being what she THINKS is a "metalhead".
> 
> I think it's the pure definition of idiotic.


That's a pretty big misconception among older folks, I wish they would just get a grasp on it at least, instead of completely shunning it, a lot of these elitist oldfucks listen to *cunt*emporary christian/*cunt*ry music, which is worse in terms of "sounding the same" than the worst types of metal! and that goes for more mainstream kinds of music too!

For fuck sake, she thinks "country western music" is a genre, and saying that "if I played music all day everyday you'd think I'm nuts" ...lots of people do that, and nobodies nuts because they like music...they fuck?


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 28, 2012)

Screw a Tosh.0 web redemption, I want to see an old school Kimbo video with her getting clocked by Kimbo.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

wayward said:


> His mother locked up all of his guitars except his acoustic in a storage container. All he has is his acoustic and his amp/rack gear.



Holy fuck!


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 28, 2012)

Dude's a shredder, too. Kid can play circles around me. All the best to the situation.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 28, 2012)

wayward said:


> His mother locked up all of his guitars except his acoustic in a storage container. All he has is his acoustic and his amp/rack gear.



He plays PRS, right? We should petition them to give him a new guitar so he can do the show!


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> He plays PRS, right? We should petition them to give him a new guitar so he can do the show!



Yep, PRS and an Ibby RGD, I believe.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 28, 2012)

Legit. 

AND YOU THOUGHT YOUR MOM WAS NUTS | MetalSucks


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone think this thread should be merged with the one on general?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-most-disgusting-things-i-have-ever-seen.html


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 28, 2012)

Video was uploaded in July 2011 and is surfacing now....


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 28, 2012)

So why doesn't Mike stand up for himself?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

After watching this video, I now want to see the two jam even more. 

Ultimate Drum Battle! Videos - G4tv.com


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 28, 2012)

synrgy said:


> There has to be some angle we're not getting here, right? Is he failing school, or been caught breaking any laws, or otherwise drawing ire for any reason other than the fact that music is what he's passionate about?



This is what he posted on his original thread:



> A few of the many contradictions in this video are that
> A)I have been home from vacation for a mere 2 days, so I haven't had time to make plans.
> B)I do not own nor play video games, never have
> C)I had played guitar for less than 20 minutes today, when i posted this
> ...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2568277-post12.html

I've already wrote about this on facebook, but what I can say is who is she to judge someone's contribution to society when she treats her son, who is managing all this apparently, like shit?

I'm just happy that my parents are really supportive of everything I do music-wise.


----------



## bigswifty (Mar 28, 2012)

I remember when Mike posted this last year (?)

It's a shame that your mom has this closed-minded view of your passion.
I guess she had been raised to beleive that success and happiness was a product of your social status. When really, you've got it right. As long as you can find the means to support yourself and your [future] family, your passion should be your top priority. It will nourish your spirits in such a way that money or a fancy job could never come close to. 

Keep on rocking in the free world, and doot doola doot doo..


----------



## leandroab (Mar 28, 2012)

He studies, has a GPA of 4.0 and is going to study/is studying electrical engineering. I think she's full of shit IF he's not playing too loud everyday.

He knows what he wants with his life. He has a future, making her argument invalid.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 28, 2012)

I honestly can't see why this has blown up the way it has especially since it was posted on here last year by the guy in the video. It's one mother who is probably wanting the best for her son and her rant at her son. 

I know my mom used to rant like that too when I was like in middle school wasting away the day doing stupid shit (heavy into gaming CS) urging me to do something better with my life and to go get a job etc etc... You take it like a man, brush your shoulders off and move on with life. I now know she was totally right - sure it's great to have a hobby/passion but you gotta have other skills that will help you during life. She's probably scared about her son's future... but seeing as he said he's going to a private university for Electrical Engineering I guess it worked out for the better....

Parents do this all the time - just this one time it happened to be video taped.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 28, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Video was uploaded in July 2011 and is surfacing now....



Talk about a necrobump


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After watching this video, I now want to see the two jam even more.
> 
> Ultimate Drum Battle! Videos - G4tv.com



kevin is actually not that bad lol

someone should get mike to post in here so he can fill us in with whats been going on


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 28, 2012)

lets do this


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 28, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Parents do this all the time - just this one time it happened to be video taped.



It also happened to be startlingly disrespectful and offensive.

While I agree with your post, it's clear that Mike isn't wasting his life away. He has a hobby, and is fucking good at it, so why does she not just leave him to it? He knows what he's doing. His mum was just interfering, and in the most tactless and horrible way she possibly could have, IMO.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

Gotta agree. There's a difference between woodshedding and playing video games all day.


----------



## fwd0120 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is amazing.... I remember when he first posted that.... I hope there is some kind of justice for this dude, he deserves it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> It also happened to be startlingly disrespectful and offensive.
> 
> While I agree with your post, it's clear that Mike isn't wasting his life away. He has a hobby, and is fucking good at it, so why does she not just leave him to it? He knows what he's doing. His mum was just interfering, and in the most tactless and horrible way she possibly could have, IMO.



I think a better argument in his favor (and supporting your argument) would be that he's actually doing good in school and doing something with his life. You can be the best guitar shredder in the world, but if you're in your room all day and doing nothing else, it's just as good as not doing anything. But this guy has other things going on in his life, other than music.


----------



## squid-boy (Mar 28, 2012)

I laughed pretty hard when she said, "Where are your stupid friends?"

... someone else is going to feel very, very stupid after someone informs her she's now slightly internet famous for being a close-minded blowhole.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> ... someone else is going to feel very, very stupid after someone informs her she's now slightly internet famous for being a close-minded blowhole.



HUGE +1. 

Internet hate machine, ASSEMBLE!!!


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 28, 2012)

I sure hope the kid is able to move out before the 'rents find out that the video is going viral. 

In that sense, it kind of makes it regrettable that it has gotten-out so much; I understand that it was posted in a forum as a piece of someone opening up about a problem, but now it's going to become a spectacle that could further harm the parental relationship. 

It would have been nice to save the video, give it some time, and after he, say, moved-out, got a good job, and was doing well with music still in his life, show it to mommy-dearest and say, "this was inadvertently picked-up one day when I was playing guitar awhile back- can you see now how _awful_ you sounded? Even when you're trying to care about someone, you can still hurt them."


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 28, 2012)

To be perfectly honest with you... I would have beat the shit out of her. Who takes their time to yell at their kid over doing what they love to do, when (as OP stated) they could be out partying/doing drugs.

She also mentioned he was going out hanging out with friends... he obviously has a life.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 28, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> To be perfectly honest with you... I would have beat the shit out of her. Who takes their time to yell at their kid over doing what they love to do, when (as OP stated) they could be out partying/doing drugs.
> 
> She also mentioned he was going out hanging out with friends... he obviously has a life.



if you would beat the shit out of your mother for yelling at you, then you probably need to be yelled at.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 28, 2012)

How old are you guys who'd beat the shit out of your mother?? WTF - seems more of you need your moms to yell at you.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> if you would beat the shit out of your mother for yelling at you, then you probably need to be yelled at.





djpharoah said:


> How old are you guys who'd beat the shit out of your mother?? WTF - seems more of you need your moms to yell at you.



You guys made me lolz  simply because it's so true.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 28, 2012)

Really, you would "beat the shit" out of your own mother for yelling at you? I weep for the future.


----------



## RGD MIKE (Mar 28, 2012)

Someone told me to come in here because you guys wanted to ask questions or something, so here I am.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 28, 2012)

And the man of the hour arrives!


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 28, 2012)

RGD MIKE said:


> Someone told me to come in here because you guys wanted to ask questions or something, so here I am.



Well, uh, how do you feel about the video blowing-up like it is? Must be surreal, but do you think it's a good or a bad thing?


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

^Well, I mean, his initial intention was to make it go viral.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 28, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> I think a better argument in his favor (and supporting your argument) would be that he's actually doing good in school and doing something with his life. You can be the best guitar shredder in the world, but if you're in your room all day and doing nothing else, it's just as good as not doing anything. But this guy has other things going on in his life, other than music.



May I ask, why is this? Like I said in my post earlier - what does it matter anything else as long as he is happy? Making yourself happy through playing music, even just for yourself, is definitely not doing nothing.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 28, 2012)

The Armada said:


> ^Well, I mean, his initial intention was to make it go viral.


Change the avatar


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Change the avatar


----------



## RGD MIKE (Mar 28, 2012)

It was not my original intention for it to go viral. I don't know why I posted it originally, I was just bummed or something.

How do I feel that it's going viral? I don't know. I'm almost regretful of it going viral. I'm getting a lot of support from people which is rad to know, but It's impossible to convey to the people encouraging me just how bad things are at home for me and how impossible the opportunities I've been offered seem to be to attain. I've been flooded with so many messages comments etc, meanwhile at home things have been really really bad, and she doesn't even know this video exists. I'm just here being screamed at all day, and everything people are encouraging me to do like never give up keep playing etc... well I don't have anything left. I'm trying to keep going with the acoustic I got back in january, but there is a serious lack of motivation/energy to do anything as I'm constantly being put down and reminded how worthless I am. I don't really want to whine about this and I'm sorry That I've even typed this much so far because I know this is just going to get me more shit from members on here about how I deserve this or I'm a spoiled brat or something.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, oops. I thought I read otherwise. 


Dude. Go away to school. You need to get out of that environment, and fast.

EDIT:
OH, and I go to a very reputable school for engineering--if you've been looking into engineering you've heard of it. It's an affordable public university with a bang-on EE program. Just food for thought. Engineering is pretty much all we do. 

Shoot me a PM if you're thinking about it or just want to talk about Engineering at all!


----------



## matt397 (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe he isn't very social because his mother or both parents have been shitting on him an treating him like fungus his whole life so he's become insecure with himself to the point where he'd rather lock him self in his room all day playing guitar ? 

I empathize for the kid cause my mother was that way. Completely psychotic. I have children and though sometimes the drive me nuts I can't imagine talking to my kids that way especially if it was about something like playing an instrument.


----------



## RGD MIKE (Mar 28, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Maybe he isn't very social because his mother or both parents have been shitting on him an treating him like fungus his whole life so he's become insecure with himself to the point where he'd rather lock him self in his room all day playing guitar ?
> 
> I empathize for the kid cause my mother was that way. Completely psychotic. I have children and though sometimes the drive me nuts I can't imagine talking to my kids that way especially if it was about something like playing an instrument.



This is partially true(the part about being insecure and being shit on by my parents), but I'm more social than the video would make you think. I used to go to a few shows a week in the time period of july-the end of october. I have friends, I do things etc. In november when after playing three shows with the band I joined, she decided that she wasn't going to let me play guitar and have friends anymore, so here we are. The only things that made me even a little happy, gone.


----------



## CapinCripes (Mar 28, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> To be perfectly honest with you... I would have beat the shit out of her.



beating the shit out of her is crossing a line. if this happened to me and it really was as bad as it looks it is i would move away and break off all contact with my parents and get a restraining order if need be. if they ever had a change of heart and wanted to try to mend the situation it would be too bad for them because at that point i would say there is definitely some bridge burning going on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

You claim you payed for 95% of your gear... That includes the guitars, right? If you payed for your guitars, can't you just get the authorities involved since, in a way, she's stealing them? Not sure if this would work, though, since I'm not very smart with legal stuff.


----------



## RGD MIKE (Mar 28, 2012)

CapinCripes said:


> beating the shit out of her is crossing a line. if this happened to me and it really was as bad as it looks it is i would move away and break off all contact with my parents and get a restraining order if need be. if they ever had a change of heart and wanted to try to mend the situation it would be too bad for them because at that point i would say there is definitely some bridge burning going on.



I agree with some of this. I don't believe they deserve any disrespect or anything like that, despite the way the treat me. No one deserves disrespect, no one. When I move out, there will be bridge burning. While screaming at me today, she tells me that I will never be in contact with them again("lucky" me, my dad is on a business trip, but he doesn't feel this way I hope..). I don't want to let her near me.. She's caused too many problems, too much hurt.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You claim you payed for 95% of your gear... That includes the guitars, right? If you payed for your guitars, can't you just get the authorities involved since, in a way, she's stealing your guitars? Not sure if this would work, though, since I'm not very smart with legal stuff.



When you are a minor, anything you own is property of the parents, so the fact that I paid for it doesn't mean anything technically.


----------



## ang3 (Mar 28, 2012)

ya man once when your living on your own or with friends it will be better


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 28, 2012)

i think you should go. Just go.
If you have no gear, there has to be someone who would lend you a guitar and amp.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 28, 2012)

dude. if you lived in MA you could fuckin live with me


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a real bummer that things have only gotten worse for you since you made that video.

If you're still going to school, any possibility of talking to a counselor about all this? You've got plenty of proof, so they'd be pretty hard pressed to think that you're to blame in this situation, and they would probably know who to call to get things on track for you, so that you can start putting the pieces back together.

Best of luck in any case dude.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 28, 2012)

Fight fire with fire...

Bring home a guy friend and say its your lover. Im assuming your mum would lose her shit...

Just kidding...Seriously though, you've got to move out mate. The sooner the better.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anyone thought about calling child services?

Also do you have grandparents or aunts/uncles in the area that you could stay with? I definitely think you should get out of that environment ASAP and wait until you're legally an adult until you get authorities involved with getting your gear back. 

Really sorry to hear about this dude, I won't even bring myself to watch the video because I know it will boil my blood.

But no matter what, just remember: you are a musician; you are not, and never will be, useless. You have a gift and you should use it.


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 28, 2012)

Um...as a music major....she can go fuck herself. All I do is practice and study. So yeah...fuck her.  Music is way better than 100% of anything else.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

^While that's romantic, if that were true there would be no industry upon which to build music.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope you make it out of this situation with all of your gear and sanity intact RGD. We're all behind you.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 29, 2012)

RGD MIKE said:


> I agree with some of this. I don't believe they deserve any disrespect or anything like that, despite the way the treat me. No one deserves disrespect, no one. When I move out, there will be bridge burning. While screaming at me today, she tells me that I will never be in contact with them again("lucky" me, my dad is on a business trip, but he doesn't feel this way I hope..). I don't want to let her near me.. She's caused too many problems, too much hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minor, anything you own is property of the parents, so the fact that I paid for it doesn't mean anything technically.


Dude you need to move out ASAP, try to see if anyone will let you live with them, even if its temporary, anything to stay away from that situation till your 18.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 29, 2012)

Mike, you hang in there buddy. Verbal abuse is fucking terrible in the damage it does to people. Just know that she is full of shit and don't you dare listen to any of it. The problem lies with her, not you dude. Just because she may/may not have given up on her dreams (don't know the whole story there), doesn't mean that you have to. 

Keep shredding, and remember that there ARE people out in the world that care about you and want to see you kick ass in the music industry.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear RGD Mike: take your mother to the wrong side of town and show her some heroine junkie or a meth head sucking dick behind a dumpster for a fix and maybe then she will realize that you could've turned out a hell of alot worse. if that doesn't work, just leave her there over night and come back for her in the morning.


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 29, 2012)

RGD MIKE said:


> I agree with some of this. I don't believe they deserve any disrespect or anything like that, despite the way the treat me. No one deserves disrespect, no one. When I move out, there will be bridge burning. While screaming at me today, she tells me that I will never be in contact with them again("lucky" me, my dad is on a business trip, but he doesn't feel this way I hope..). I don't want to let her near me.. She's caused too many problems, too much hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a minor, anything you own is property of the parents, so the fact that I paid for it doesn't mean anything technically.



Hypothetically if I were to send you a guitar would she take it?

Also I can't wait until she finds out her bitching went viral, I really want to see her face when the shit falls in.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 29, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> May I ask, why is this? Like I said in my post earlier - what does it matter anything else as long as he is happy? Making yourself happy through playing music, even just for yourself, is definitely not doing nothing.



First of all, I'm just going to make it clear that I support OP 100% and I advise him to get out as soon as he possibly can and to also reclaim his gear. I was just playing devil's advocate before I learned more about his situation.

I still maintain that stand, however, in the hypothetical case in which Mike really doesn't do anything else outside of playing guitar. Of course, making himself happy, specially by doing something like art, is a good thing for him, and it's certainly not doing "nothing." However, from a societal point of view, it IS nothing as long as he doesn't contribute back to it (society). I see that as a very selfish act, to only care about oneself without giving something back to the community, be it in the form of having a job, studying, hanging out with friends, etc. Just being "happy" while disregarding everything and everyone else isn't something I've set myself as a goal. In fact, it's not even within my definition of "happy." I admit that my social life has been impeded, if you will, by my playing guitar, much more than if I hadn't started, as I'm sure it has been for almost everyone on this site. But I strive to maintain a balance.

The conclusion I've come to, and the main point that I wanted to convey, is simple: If society accuses you of doing nothing... For doing nothing... Then you've lost your right to complain. I think that basically summarizes the way I see it.

But, again, Mike has all my support, and should he ever need someone to talk to and/or to vent to, I'd be glad to hear him out!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 29, 2012)

THEE HAMMER said:


> Also I can't wait until she finds out her bitching went viral, I really want to see her face when the shit falls in.



I don't she'll give much of a fuck if she finds out about her raging being an internet phenomenon. After all, she doesn't seem to give a fuck about computers either . If anything, I fear it might make it worse for Mike ...


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Mar 29, 2012)

So I take it this woman had just come home from the cancer research lab to grab a fresh set of clothes? So many people act like they are "contributing to society" because they waitress at Denny's or scan plywood at the Home Depot. What they don't realize is that when they are dead and in the ground no one is going to care who poured their coffee 30 years ago, but great art is a legacy. Just because playing death metal at 17 years old doesn't fit with her vision of societal norms doesn't make it any less valid, and it certainly doesn't excuse her terrible treatment of a gifted child who she should be cherishing and nurturing.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 29, 2012)

Theres gotta be a way to get you on that show dude. I realize you are at a huge low right now, but this is a huge opportunity. Your mom is a serious obstacle, I know, but this is huge. How many people get to do this, and get to do this AND be vindicated.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 29, 2012)

This is now all over my Facebook feed from people who don't even post on here. I don't see the big deal. What's disgusting here? That a mother, who has raised her kid since day #1 has concerns over her sons future? How unreasonable of her. 

Too much of anything is bad for ya. Good to bear in mind.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Mar 29, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Just being "happy" while disregarding everything and everyone else isn't something I've set myself as a goal. In fact, it's not even within my definition of "happy." I admit that my social life has been impeded, if you will, by my playing guitar, much more than if I hadn't started, as I'm sure it has been for almost everyone on this site. But I strive to maintain a balance.



Everybody has his vision of happiness but you say that you "strive to maintain a balance". It doesn't sounds like happiness to me.

Yes I know that you have to moderate the way you live to be happy in the end. 



Alberto7 said:


> The conclusion I've come to, and the main point that I wanted to convey, is simple: If society accuses you of doing nothing... For doing nothing... Then you've lost your right to complain. I think that basically summarizes the way I see it.



Yes you can't complain for something your responsible for, but there his mother is just spitting her hatred toward him. I can't stand this, being a parent is a sacred task to me (though I'm not one), you have to take care of the life beginning of a human being.

For those who say that they would beat their parents it's the best way to show that you're wrong. You should rather talk to them and if they are narrow minded it's better to ignore them (assuming that what they say is nonsense).


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ugh, this is turning into kony.
Kind of sad how everyone all of a sudden begins to care even though he posted the vid ages ago. GG

LOL, comments and the neg rep are hilarious.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 29, 2012)

axle1 said:


> Ugh, this is turning into kony.
> Kind of sad how everyone all of a sudden begins to care even though he posted the vid ages ago. GG



You're pretty amazing for having seen the video when it first came out I must say


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 29, 2012)

Axle, that's not how it was at all if I recall. I remember being pissed then and I'm pissed now. Nice try to counter a trend though. You've laid your cards on deck now scurry off, plz. 

RGD, someone asked already but he's not the only one curious about it. If one of us sent you an axe to play on, would she confiscate it? Also, if and when you get out let us know if she won't come up off the axes. I'm sure there's more than one of us that would lend you a hand. Hell, I've got an RG520q I'm not playing any more...

Also, do what you can to let her words roll off your back. You can't fix her but she's clearly got issues. Don't let those issues become yours. It breaks my heart to see another person have a parent who is a complete role model for what no one wants to be. I had to deal with it growing up, it fucking blew but she served her purpose. It will get better once you're gone and not under her thumb. Just do what you can to hold out.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nyx Erebos said:


> Everybody has his vision of happiness but you say that you "strive to maintain a balance". It doesn't sounds like happiness to me.
> 
> Yes I know that you have to moderate the way you live to be happy in the end.



You seem to be contradicting yourself there. You don't think that striving to maintain a balance is good, but you also think that balance (moderation) is necessary to live happily. I don't see how, or why, maintaining a balance in life would have to be so negatively stressful on the subject so as for him not to be happy.



Nyx Erebos said:


> Yes you can't complain for something your responsible for, but there his mother is just spitting her hatred toward him. I can't stand this, being a parent is a sacred task to me (though I'm not one), you have to take care of the life beginning of a human being.



You misinterpreted my post. I wholeheartedly agree with you on this. I think I said it before. I do NOT agree with the way his mother is voicing the issue. It's downright demeaning and unnecessarily aggressive. I was merely postulating a hypothetical case in which he didn't perform any other activities outside of playing guitar, and then I went on to analyze it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was just thinking, because this whole thing has been eating at me for the last couple of days, mainly because of disgust, that maybe your mother expects you to get some high paying job as a lawyer or surgeon because she failed miserably at some point in her life to attain a similar position. She probably thinks "I'm going to have a son that brings me money." She clearly has no sight of what a musical career, be it sound engineering, producing, or just playing could bring. I think she's only out for one thing, and that's her own well being. 

Take control of YOUR life Mike.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> You seem to be contradicting yourself there. You don't think that striving to maintain a balance is good, but you also think that balance (moderation) is necessary to live happily. I don't see how, or why, maintaining a balance in life would have to be so negatively stressful on the subject so as for him not to be happy.



I think I get what he meant. The use of the word 'strive'. I.e. He does not think either balance or imbalance is bad in itself, but if you have to 'strive to maintain' balance rather than it just naturally occuring, then it implies you'd be happier not doing so.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 29, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I think I get what he meant. The use of the word 'strive'. I.e. He does not think either balance or imbalance is bad in itself, but if you have to 'strive to maintain' balance rather than it just naturally occuring, then it implies you'd be happier not doing so.



Aaah yes, you're right, somehow I didn't see that. My mistake, then. I could've worded it differently. But anyway, I think the point in that last post is clear


----------



## lurgar (Mar 29, 2012)

Mike, let me give you my (unwanted) opinion of this situation. 

GO TO G4 AND PLAY ON TV. 

When I was a senior in high school, my band directors encouraged me to pursue music in college. I was afraid that I wasn't good enough or that I wouldn't be able to make any money. Now it's 12 years later and I wish I would have at least given a music career a shot in some form. Maybe I wouldn't be a big name now, but I could be working with music in other ways. I play music every day, I listen to music almost non-stop at work, I whistle when I'm working without music, and I play music in my head when I'm running. This is what music is to me and I have a feeling you feel at least somewhat similar. 

Give it a shot and if it doesn't work out, you're obviously a smart guy and can pursue other things in life. The worst that can happen is you been an internet star for a bit and you use it to get some nerdy girl in college. The best is that you can further yourself musically.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 29, 2012)

RGD MIKE said:


> When you are a minor, anything you own is property of the parents, so the fact that I paid for it doesn't mean anything technically.



I'm not sure this is entirely accurate. If you have a job, that money belongs to you, same with assets. Might want to honestly contact a lawyer. And in this case, I absolutely would.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 29, 2012)

I've seen that video before. I've actually been subscribed to your channel for a couple years now.

I'm not going to speak ill of your mother. I probably should but I was raised not to so I'd feel bad if I did but you should really find your gear and leave. Bum off of friends until you can afford a place. It sucks but it's better than what you have.

Fuck, does she KNOW how much money you spent on that rig? Unless there's some law against it in California, I'd have the police on her ass to get your stuff back. That shit's not cheap. And it's not hers either.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 29, 2012)

Pointing out that something is old compared to the time it got recognized and pushing it aside for that sole reason is on par with saying "First." on threads. I won't even begin to point out the differences between this and Kony. Being viral is about the only similarity. People shared it on Facebook and it spread. It's apparently invalid because it happened later than yesterday? Clownshoes.

Mom's concerns are unreasonable because she's scolding and punishing him. Scolding and punishing usually result from bad behavior. I would be beyond thrilled with my child if he had a 4.0 who socializes on the regular and who shreds like that AND paid for 5k worth of gear by himself. He literally is doing nothing wrong and being scolded. Nothing. It's one thing if he's misbehaving. He's not.

Granted it's ONLY his side of the story we're hearing, but if it's truth, then I can't see how you could just write it off. This is the only point of contention for supporting this kid that I can come up with.



I'm really sorry some people see that as allowable parenting. I also hope you never become parents. My mother used to come watch me play guitar when I sat down to play and always supported me. After I was 12, my birthday and xmas presents were almost always music related. Neither of my parents had a huge interest in music, but they knew that I did and supported it as much as they could. Even when I was disciplined or grounded or whatever, they would never take my guitar away. Maybe TV or video games or leaving the house. Never my guitar. My mother hates "that screaming shit". But she'd NEVER tell me to stop playing it without a joking smile on her face.


TL;DR
Concern for your child does not require discipline. Misbehavior does. Ask questions, guide your child. He's already planning on Electrical Engineering. But don't chastise him because you have a fucking opinion that doesn't agree with what he likes. She's belittling everything that means something to him. Anyone who thinks that mom is within her bounds scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr Violence said:


> Pointing out that something is old compared to the time it got recognized and pushing it aside for that sole reason is on par with saying "First." on threads. I won't even begin to point out the differences between this and Kony. Being viral is about the only similarity. People shared it on Facebook and it spread. It's apparently invalid because it happened later than yesterday? Clownshoes.
> 
> Mom's concerns are unreasonable because she's scolding and punishing him. Scolding and punishing usually result from bad behavior. I would be beyond thrilled with my child if he had a 4.0 who socializes on the regular and who shreds like that AND paid for 5k worth of gear by himself. He literally is doing nothing wrong and being scolded. Nothing. It's one thing if he's misbehaving. He's not.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

Razzy said:


>



+1
And why compare this with Kony? Thats pretty low, IMO.


----------



## MFB (Mar 29, 2012)

Guys, the biggest issue you're overlooking is that this woman isn't privy to listening to reason which means arguing/debating with her is basically pointless. In order to reason with someone, they must first be reasonABLE - which she clearly is not, so as much fun as it is pointing out all the flaws in her argument; she doesn't hear a fucking WORD of it and none of it matters to her because at this point she's already made up her mind about his amp, and his guitars, and him playing music, and so on.

Does it suck to have to see that? Yeah, very much so because it's a shitty situation. Is that the truth though, that she really won't listen to reason? Given what Mike himself has said, yup, so there's not much we can do.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a pounding migraine, Im under an enormous amount of pressure at work which is causing me to stress right the fuck out, Im on next to no sleep. My 6 year old is now onto her 10th rendition of twinkle twinkle little star and is now moving on to the muffin man and I can't imagine going to her room an telling her to stop singing now matter how badly I just want the noise to stop because I know she's the star of her own little show right now and having the time of her life. It surprises me, and disappoints me, that any parent would discourage there kid from taking the time to excel at an instrument. There is so much shit a kid can get themselves into these days, I just can't understand her logic.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 29, 2012)

I remember that vid, and your thread about depression. I'm really sorry to hear the situation has gotten worse and your guitar has been taken away. Good luck with everything... I am sure life will get better!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 29, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> if you would beat the shit out of your mother for yelling at you, then you probably need to be yelled at.



I'm just being silly. But no I was actually talking to my friend about this thread yesterday and he said shes probably a drunk...


----------



## TheBotquax (Mar 30, 2012)

lol wut, I haven't even checked up on this thread since I posted it! But yeah, I didn't even know that this was a repost, or I would have just bumped his old thread instead. It's good to see how many of you guys care about this though!


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 8, 2012)

Any society that would make someone feel entitled to lay that much shit on another human being for developing talent isn't worth contributing to.

That is the exact opposite of what parenting is all about. To echo a sentiment that has come up a bit in this thread, Mike needs to do whatever it takes to get out of dodge, then never speak to her again. People like that are poison, pure and simple.

I can understand that you want your kids to have a good start in life and do better than you did but I'd say that since Mike isn't a soulless, cancer of a human being then he has already achieved far and beyond what his mother ever will. 

My heart goes out to you Mike, I don't know how you could be so calm and patient through such a disgusting display of shitty parenting. You're a bigger man than I.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey! It's this thread again.


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh shit didn't even realise it was necromancy. Sorry everyone.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, since I dragged my ass into this thread again...

Any news on what happened to his kid?


----------

